# vermeer sc 130



## colleenj (Feb 27, 2011)

im new 2 the site . i have a chance 2 get a new vermeer sc 130 walk behind stump grinder . whats it worth ? is it better than the praxis ? i apreciate any info.


----------



## lego1970 (Feb 28, 2011)

Don't know what it's worth and I've never used a Praxis before so I can't give any info on that. The only thing I can add is make sure it's a self propelled unit. I had a 13hp Dosko that wasn't self propelled and it was hard and sometimes impossible to push or pull up an incline.....especially if the ground was wet or had dew on it. Mine had a tow bar on the front which allowed me to use my riding lawn mower to tow it around but still was hard to reposition on the stump or get into place. That's all I can add, good luck.


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 3, 2011)

I used a Dosko once and never again, and I've used a Vermeer 252 a couple times and it's OK. I have an old tow behind Vermeer 630A and I really like it. I think the cutter wheel is the same as the 252 but seems to have more power and cuts better. It's definately not as easy to get around, but I can get it in some tight places. It will fit through a 36" gate. I put a $69 Harbour Freight electric winch on the back of it and can winch it most anywhere, and I can tow it with my JD lawn tractor.

Sorry for not answering your dirrect question, but the 630A's can often be found quite cheap, and with practice, can do a lot of big and little work, Joe.


----------



## s197man (Mar 14, 2011)

*SC130/Praxis*

Vermeer acquired Praxis some time back. The Praxis unit is a Vermeer SC130 (Same). New, the 13hp sales for just under $5k. Hours (If equipped w/ meter) and condition will affect used pricing. Check around in used equipment traders and online to see what other similar units are selling for.


----------



## peregordusmc (Mar 17, 2011)

I have used the vermeer sc130 and a friend of mine has one also. Its great for smaller stumps. get into big stumps then you really get a work out and the vibration really kills you. I believe my friend paid under 2 grand used. We both like it, but like i already said its more for smaller stumps. I have a vermeer 222 and i love it. zero complains other than pointless to use on one small stump. My ideal set up that i can see having for now would be my vermeer 222 and the vermeer sc130. hope this helps a little more. Any other question about the vermeer sc130 feel free asking me. I have had some experience with it.


----------

